# Got to show off the puppy!



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't resist... I love this little guy like crazy! His name is Dallas, he's a pit bull, and he's 14 weeks old. :-D


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

What a cutie! (love pic number 3 the best)


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, that's my fave too... I'm a horrible photographer


----------



## Newbie21X (Apr 7, 2011)

He adorable!! Too Bad they got a bad rep!! I say they are better then German Shepards when they are properly trained!


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

Me too... I've had like 30 pit bulls and have never had a problem with any of them. I've been bitten by shepherds, beagles, hounds, chihuahuas, dachshunds, boxers, labs, pomeranians, and shih tzus... but never a pit!


----------



## Newbie21X (Apr 7, 2011)

*Started with a 5 Gallon tank*

Your lucky you hadnt got bite by a Pitt!
I love Pitts though!

Congrats to your new family edition and Good Luck to you in the future!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Dallas is adorable. Had his ears been left uncropped he would look alot like my Skip!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

awww nice looking puppy there


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice! :-D

Ever watch the show Pit Boss on Animal Planet?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww he is such a Cutie!


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

I watch 'Pit Boss' ans "Pit Bulls and Parolees" all the time... I have like a secret goal to someday have my own pit show on AP


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I do sometimes and it is fairly good.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

He is very handsome - ouch! His ears look like they would hurt. Cropped recently?

Enjoy him. Tell him to be nice to the cat :-D

Gwen


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

I had his ears done March 25th... healing really nicely. Some regular customers at my store have his sister and got her ears done in the same cut by the same vet, only 2 weeks earlier, and they're looking gorgeous. I honestly don't believe that ear cropping, when done right, hurts them any more than spaying or neutering does (which I ALWAYS spay/neuter my dogs)... I got extra pain meds for Dallas and put Neosporin on his ears every day... going to take the stitches out soon.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you own the store?


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

Nah, I work at Petco... I have a bad habit of calling it "my" store


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

oh cool


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

cute puppy.:-D
i don't wish to start an argument here in any way shape or form...i would just
like to know what is the point to cropping the ears ?


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

Ear cropping started back in the days of pit fighting where they would crop the ears so that a dog couldn't grab hold of the other dog's ear and rip it off. Nowadays it's purely aesthetic. A lot of people don't agree with it, but I took Dallas to a very reputable vet to get it done and got him plenty of pain meds. I like a nice crop job; I think it makes the dog look more refined... but to each their own...


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

ozarks bullies said:


> Ear cropping started back in the days of pit fighting where they would crop the ears so that a dog couldn't grab hold of the other dog's ear and rip it off. Nowadays it's purely aesthetic. A lot of people don't agree with it, but I took Dallas to a very reputable vet to get it done and got him plenty of pain meds. I like a nice crop job; I think it makes the dog look more refined... but to each their own...


 Have kept a few of these dogs (RIP Max,Jake,Brutus) and found that from a genral public standpoint,the dogs don't appear as menacing and thus less likely to draw attention from neighbors if ears remain uncropped. 
Cropped ears also presented problems with fly's during summer months outdoors and I had to keep fly reppellent made for horses on the ears of the cropped dogs, where the uncropped dogs could flick their ears to shoo away the fly's.
Is a handsome pup!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks guys,never knew what the point was.
he looks so hugable :-D


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

He's an absolute doll. I have not had many problems with the general public here in Branson, MO... the majority of people we encounter are pit bull friendly... those who are not usually make fools of themselves throwing a fit over my well-trained, well-behaved dogs. As for the fly thing, it's not a concern for me as I never leave a dog outdoors for extended periods of time. I also use Advantix which repels flies, as well as mosquitoes, fleas and ticks.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes,, It does make a difference where one is located and level of tolerance with the neighbors.
Here,,you must carry hefty insurance to possess these beautiful animals legally.
Have a neighbor who have three,and last week while I was outside washing some gravel in a tub for use in an aquarium I am setting up ,one of the dogs scaled the fence and came trotting at a pretty good clip towards me and grandaughter who was playing in the tub of water while I was washing the gravel.
I slowly stood up while grabbing up the grandaughter, and the dog (female) jumped into the tub and began drinking as though she had not had water for days.
Said neighbor and I, then had a (interesting) discussion about the care and responsibilty that goes along with owning animals and then,, I helped him secure the area that the dog was able to utilize in it's escape from their yard.
No inherently bad dogs ,,just poor care,understanding.
My dogs all remained outdoors year round.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

what kind of dogs do you have 1077


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Christople said:


> what kind of dogs do you have 1077


I only have one dog, Hoover who is retriever /mix.
Pit bulls I cared for, were many years ago.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

1077 said:


> I only have one dog, Hoover who is retriever /mix.
> .


who we still haven't seen a picture of ;-)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's adorable!!!!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

willow said:


> who we still haven't seen a picture of ;-)


No kidding! We both remember 1077 promised us a picture of Hoover and he said it would be soon. But here he is, still keeping us waiting.... :evil:


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I want a big dog... I have a little yorkie


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

You should go adopt one, Christople! In addition to around 30 pit bulls, I've also had mastiffs, danes, labs, boxers, etc. ... I think the mastiffs were my favorites... the bigger, the better


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Your pup is adorable. I love Pits too but will likely never own one. I did foster a few and have trained many. I have had Rottweiler's for over 34 years now. Another much maligned breed, they are my favorite and have been nothing but wonderful every step of the way. Most of mine were rescued from horrid homes and they were all great dogs. I think that speaks volumes for the true nature of that breed. It is what you put into them. Breeding certainly does play a part but how you handle a dog plays a larger part in my opinion. My best bred show quality dog and my rescues all have wonderful temperaments so... It is more then just breeding alone. 

I am a pro-crop and dock person as well. I hate when people get all crazed about docking or cropping. Generally the people know nothing about it but have a bug in the behind about it. There too, it is about who does it, and how the after care is done. Good luck with your darling pup. I hope you have many many happy years together. 



Christople said:


> I want a big dog... I have a little yorkie


Now that is a breed I am truly nervous about. I have been snapped at so many times by Yorkies and my dog was literally attacked at a dog show by a Yorkie that happened to walk by. My dog was sleeping when it happened so it wasn't threatened or anything. It was crazy. That said, I am certain there are friendly well socialized ones out there as well. I do think they are cute but I am a big dog person too.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Minne doesn't bite but sometimes he is yappy. example my friend came over for 8 hours, no joke Teddy barked the WHOLE time. He also beggs a lot and is obsessed with base balls


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Christople said:


> Minne doesn't bite but sometimes he is yappy. example my friend came over for 8 hours, no joke Teddy barked the WHOLE time. He also beggs a lot and is obsessed with base balls


When people come to my house my Rottweiler's let themselves be seen until I tell them it is alright then they go lay down quietly. One of the things I love most about this breed is that they are NOT yappy. I have a neighbor who has a Chocolate Lab that barks all the time. I don't know how they can stand it, it drives me nuts and I am not standing right next to it like they are. 

One of the things I also love about fish... they are quiet. That is what is great about this world though, there is something for everyone.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Inga said:


> Now that is a breed I am truly nervous about. I have been snapped at so many times by Yorkies and my dog was literally attacked at a dog show by a Yorkie that happened to walk by. My dog was sleeping when it happened so it wasn't threatened or anything. It was crazy. That said, I am certain there are friendly well socialized ones out there as well. I do think they are cute but I am a big dog person too.


My Yorkie story: A neighbor has one and it is obnoxious. It never stops barking. One day I had my dogs in the back of the truck (my truck has a camper shell, back gate was closed) and this Yorkie sat there barking his head off at my dogs. Doc decided he had had enough and he jumped through the slider (a big no-no) and then jumped out of the driver's window. The window was only halfway down and it's a long drop from a Tundra's window to the ground. Doc ran up to the dog, put his jaws around the dog and pinned him to the ground. The owner was screaming at the top of her lungs and the Yorkie remained motionless and was silent. I thought Doc had killed him! Yikes. I told Doc to "drop it", he did and then I told Doc to "load up" as I opened the tail gate to my truck, and he jumped right in. During this time the woman had grabbed her dog and ran away. I found out from another neighbor that her dog was fine, just freaked out over what had happened. 

This "attack" had me very concerned and I called my trainer right away. I described the event to her and she said, "I think Doc showed great restraint and you don't need to be worried". I said, "Are you kidding me? Restraint?? I'd say I've got an agression problem building". She laughed and said, "Don't worry. That Yorkie was calling Doc out and had Doc wanted to he could have snapped that Yorkie in half". I decided not to worry and never saw that Yorkie again when I was out and about. Doc remained as sweet as could be and was always one of the friendliest dogs at the dog parks we'd visit. My trainer was right afterall. Needless to say, I'm a big dog person too!


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

Hes a beast!!!

Cant wait to see how he looks when he gets bigger.

I also gotta pit (Bluenose) which I had his ears cropped. Hes the one in my avatar...

Surprised Dallas is not rocking the cone still...


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice story kim


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup. I'm not really a fan of pit bulls. They kind of freak me out..


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, but in just my opinion i like the ears when they are left how they are born. they just look silly cut


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Kymmie My Rottie showed great restraint the day the old ladies Yorkie attacked her at the dog show too. Do you know the lady had the audacity to say "Don't let him bite her" to me about my dog while her dog was literally hanging off my dogs face by it's teeth. I was shocked and horrified. Now, had my dog defended herself from the attack it would have been "oh, it was a vicious Rottweiler again" Instead, my dog never put her mouth on the little beast. As is always the case, I don't blame the Yorkie, I blame the owner. Same thing in your case Kymmie. The owner should have never allowed their dog to keep carrying on like that. Not everyone wants to listen to that and the owner needs to be cognizant of that.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

alysalouise said:


> Beautiful, but in just my opinion i like the ears when they are left how they are born. they just look silly cut


Agree. It's almost saying why would you declaw a cat if the cat doesn't have medical problems in it's claws.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> Agree. It's almost saying why would you declaw a cat if the cat doesn't have medical problems in it's claws.


 
My answer to that would be so it doesn't scratch up the house, crawl up the drapes or scratch my diabetic father. That said, I simply adopted cats that were already done, I have never had a cat declawed. I just know the common reasons why they are done.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Inga said:


> Kymmie My Rottie showed great restraint the day the old ladies Yorkie attacked her at the dog show too. Do you know the lady had the audacity to say "Don't let him bite her" to me about my dog while her dog was literally hanging off my dogs face by it's teeth. I was shocked and horrified. Now, had my dog defended herself from the attack it would have been "oh, it was a vicious Rottweiler again" Instead, my dog never put her mouth on the little beast. As is always the case, I don't blame the Yorkie, I blame the owner. Same thing in your case Kymmie. The owner should have never allowed their dog to keep carrying on like that. Not everyone wants to listen to that and the owner needs to be cognizant of that.


Agreed. Your Rottie showed unbelievable restraint. If a dog was hanging off Doc's face I have no doubt Doc would have tried to kill the offender! There are no bad dogs, only bad owners.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Inga said:


> My answer to that would be so it doesn't scratch up the house, crawl up the drapes or scratch my diabetic father. That said, I simply adopted cats that were already done, I have never had a cat declawed. I just know the common reasons why they are done.


Once again, it's a case of a lazy owner, not a bad cat, lol. Cats can be trained NOT to claw the furniture, crawl up the drapes, etc. it just takes time and persistence. I've never (nor would I) declaw a cat and I've never had a cat that has ruined anything of mine and I've lived with lots of cats over the years.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it's a shamed that some cats have the declawing procedure done. There are other alternatives like nail clipping. My cat Misa is declawed and I didn't adopted her on purpose just because of that. I didn't know she was declawed.

Sorry to go off topic. 

So Ozzie bullies, do you have other dogs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a shame that Pit Bulls have such a bad rep. I have heard more good things about them than bad, though. I think it's all in the way they're raised. I've seen vicious poodles.I had a neighbor who had one that was obnoxious! I have also read that if Pit Bulls are trained correctly and socialized properly Pits make wonderful pets. But then, that could be said of just about any breed.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

true true


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

Just so you know, Fate, "bluenose" and "rednose" are not "types" of pit bulls... they are simply terms used to describe nose color. To call a dog a "bluenose" would be like me calling myself a "green eye". Anyone who tells you otherwise doesn't know what they're talking about 

I have pics of all of my pit bulls posted on Facebook: Ozarks Bullies | Facebook


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

So are you a breeder of pit bulls? I was just asking.


----------



## ozarks bullies (Feb 14, 2011)

Nah... there are waaaayyy too many pits in the world... I'm trying to start my own rescue... Most of my fosters come from death row at the local shelter or are rescued from abusive/neglectful situations... This puppy, Dallas, belongs to a friend... I will keep him if my friend doesn't come back for him...


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

ozarks bullies said:


> Just so you know, Fate, "bluenose" and "rednose" are not "types" of pit bulls... they are simply terms used to describe nose color. To call a dog a "bluenose" would be like me calling myself a "green eye". Anyone who tells you otherwise doesn't know what they're talking about
> 
> I have pics of all of my pit bulls posted on Facebook: Ozarks Bullies | Facebook


I agree... but, most are familiar with the term blue or red when differating the two.

Pits are very smart dogs and its sad bad owners give them such a bad name. My dog is very smart and well trained.. When people always see him doing tricks they are in all.. like how did you get a pit to do that??? I'm like u serious? lol


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know a single person with gren eyes


----------

